# At what age do they go broody?



## fowlmouthgirls

My EE is like the mother of all mothers to all my other girls, she's the oldest, but she is only 6 or 7 weeks old and I swear she sits on my two youngest chicks on a regular basis!


----------



## ReTIRED

I had a daughter like that.
When I got divorced ( I got custody )...my eldest daughter _decided _( on her own )...(She was 10 years old.)
that SHE was "The Mother" of the household. ( _unless _I "over-ruled" her ).
I guess it is something "instinctual".
I dunno. 
Anyway...it was O.K. ( and a HELP to me....mostly.)
-ReTIRED- 
P.S. _Fortunately...._She got-along well with her older brother who was 12 years old....and VERY independent.
The 2 younger daughters listened to her...mostly.
I think that they _still_ listen to her...though NOT as much. The Youngest one is NOW 38 years old.
*SHE *was also a VERY GOOD Mother to her own children...who are NOW 1 past College (graduated) and 1 entering College. A GOOD MOM.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

It sounds like you raised a good one there ReTired!


----------



## Roslyn

It sounds like she telling them that she is the boss, and sitting on them to reinforce her power.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

She's not mean to them at all, no pecking or anything she just herds them around and watches over the, like they are her babies lol


----------

